# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Latvia

## martinsbunga

Hello everybody!
i represent a group of young people from Latvia. And i would like to invite you to our faboulous country. To thous who think that Latvia isn`t interesting. Chek out what lonelyplanet.com says about it ;)

lonelyplanet.com/latvia

If somebody needs a guide with his own wan throu Latvia, Just let me know. [email protected] +37122013566 i guarantee that it will be the adventure of your life time. I will take you throw place where normal tourists don`t go. You can stay at real Latvian houses, experience how people are living, spend a night in a tent by old castle ruins and so much more. So if your interested just let me know and i`ll explayn ewerything... 
See ya in Latvia!

----------


## Maciamo

I would be interested to host a *guide of Latvia* (and other European countries not yet on Eupedia) on this website. If you or any of your friends can write such a guide, with your own content (nothing copied from another website), I will publish it on Eupedia (I will also cite you as the author if you wish). The quality of the content has to be good enough. I can help fixing the writing style (to the extend of my abilities) if necessary. 

I think that if you want to promote your country on an English language website, Eupedia is a very good opportunity for you. You can start little by little, by writing about smaller towns, or just a basic overview of Riga. A fact sheet and interesting facts about Latvia page are also needed. You can see examples for other countries here.

----------


## Drago

I love Latvia!

----------


## Miss Marple's nephew

I have also been to Latvija. Nice country ... nice people.

----------

